# Thinking of changing it up a bit



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

So here recently I have gone through my tackle box and separated all my doa stuff and saltwater assassin's and gulp. Just wanting some general opinions I'm trying to move away from gulp products well just cause I like to be different thinking of trying Zman out have had it in the past only complaint I have on them is its difficult to put them on jigs. I know doa and saltwater assassin's has a lot better color line up but I'm over the color stage in life. So in your opinion who makes the better soft plastic. I use it all shrimp. Paddle tail sea shade, jerk bait.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Mudd_cat;

I use Z-man plastics, 3 different colors and love them. I use a variety of jig heads and do not have trouble getting them on.

I use the paddle tail more than any other soft plastic.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Really what 3 colors are you using I was thinking of getting some of the pogy and desial minnowz and some of the small paddle tails


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Really what 3 colors are you using I was thinking of getting some of the pogy and desial minnowz and some of the small paddle tails


 I like new penny, houdini & white.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

barefoot said:


> I like new penny, houdini & white.


Im guessing white and houdini is your clear water baits and you are using new penny for dirty water


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Im guessing white and houdini is your clear water baits and you are using new penny for dirty water


 I use white at night and the other 2 pretty much interchangeable. I use them in both clear and dirty water...have not noticed any difference in fish response.


----------

